# Yankee Flyers Dog and Disc Club



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

For all those coming to Ryley's Run, three teams from the Yankee Flyers Dog and Disc Club will be attending and putting on a demonstration for those attending. Mike and One Eyed Jack cannot make it do to another commitment. But it should be fun to watch anyway. Just another part of added entertainment.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see them! They have some video's on their web site and I believe there is one team who uses the discs, but dances, too! I think they were dancing......LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Donna..... Im sure everyone will enjoy the show they put on....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do people usually stay Friday and Saturday night?

What time do people usually get to the race? How long does everything last?

Sorry about the questions, just trying to figure out if we can do this or not.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow that will be so fun to watch!! I hope Jester gets some pointers from them!

Cubbysan...we are staying Friday and Saturday. I believe that race begins at 1:00 on Sat.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Just mailed in my Registration this morning. Had to get the new required postage. Will be coming on Sat.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Do people usually stay Friday and Saturday night?
> 
> What time do people usually get to the race? How long does everything last?
> 
> Sorry about the questions, just trying to figure out if we can do this or not.


Its kind of half and half. The folks who stayed both nights had a great time. We had breakfast together on Sunday morning and I saw everyone off. Those who left on Saturday, we had a nice lunch all together and saw them off as well. 
People who came in the day of the race, usually got there about forty five minutes to a half hour ahead of the race time. Everything lasted about two and a half hours last year and we have much more going on this year, so I would figure at least three to three and a half hours. 
But again, if you need to leave, you do not have to be present to win the raffle prizes of the quilt. 
I certainly hope you can make it. It would be great. Never worry about asking too many questions. That is what I am suppose to do. Answer all and every question I can. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> Wow that will be so fun to watch!! I hope Jester gets some pointers from them!
> 
> Cubbysan...we are staying Friday and Saturday. I believe that race begins at 1:00 on Sat.


I cant wait to see Jester's face when he sees those dogs performing. You know he is going to want to join right in. LOL!!! He is so priceless. Cant wait to see him. You guys too but really cant wait to see Jester. LOL!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*OOPSSSSSS LOL*



cubbysan said:


> Do people usually stay Friday and Saturday night?
> 
> What time do people usually get to the race? How long does everything last?
> 
> Sorry about the questions, just trying to figure out if we can do this or not.


I'm going to be staying Friday and Saturday night. I get so car sick and we're treating this as a mini vacation. At this time my son's girlfriend and her Mom are coming, too! 

Sign in for the event will begin anytime after noon (12:00) and the race/walk will begin at 1:00. My husband nor I see as well in the dark and if we want to do something after the event, we don't have to worry about driving home in the dark....

This year Donna has things happening like the disc dogs, so I'm not sure how long it will be. It also depends how how quickly you walk...:uhoh: 

I hope you can make it!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

According to MAPquest I am only 2 hours and 27 minutes away. I am a lot closer than I thought. I could easily drive back and forth in one day, but that might be hard on Brady, so I am thinking about staying on Saturday with my two older daughters (8 and 9 years old). 

I just have to make sure that my husband isn't fishing that weekend so that he can take care of my four year old and my other dog Goliath.

It sounds like it will be lots of fun, and I have never travelled with my dogs before, so this would be a perfect time to try it out.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> According to MAPquest I am only 2 hours and 27 minutes away. I am a lot closer than I thought. I could easily drive back and forth in one day, but that might be hard on Brady, so I am thinking about staying on Saturday with my two older daughters (8 and 9 years old).
> 
> I just have to make sure that my husband isn't fishing that weekend so that he can take care of my four year old and my other dog Goliath.
> 
> It sounds like it will be lots of fun, and I have never travelled with my dogs before, so this would be a perfect time to try it out.


That would be awesome and we are trying to get some fun things for the kids to do as well. We are thinking of having them do a draw your own tshirt contest for Ryleys Run. Things along those lines. Plus the dog club that is coming, and the K9 Units will be there and there are going to be some vendors there as well. Guiding Eyes I believe are bringing three pups in training. So your daughters should enjoy themselves. If you are sure you are coming, let me know ahead of time. The kids under twelve are free; but I will have Kevin make up a few tshirts for them so they have them. Just will need the sizes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great! That will be a fun demo to watch. I just checked the web site yankeeflyers.com They really have some tremendous athletes. Can't wait for Oakly to see them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is great! That will be a fun demo to watch. I just checked the web site yankeeflyers.com They really have some tremendous athletes. Can't wait for Oakly to see them.


Rob, did you see Mike and One Eyed Jack?? I am sorry they cannot make it; but I think the three teams that are coming will entertain just as nicely. Cannot wait to see them.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I*

am looking forward to it.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> am looking forward to it.


Glad you can make it. I am sure you will have a great time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is great! That will be a fun demo to watch. I just checked the web site yankeeflyers.com They really have some tremendous athletes. Can't wait for Oakly to see them.


They're fun to watch!

Look at this one...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thanks*

We're not staying at a Hotel.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow Donna. everyone lucky enough to attend will surely have a fantastic time. It is going to be a great time for so many. I am so jealous!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I wish*

you would come. I just read my confirmation of my registration.


----------

